# Use Honey For Stings?



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

*I have*

I have read this in a book called Honey in The Hive, or maybe it was another one. I haven't tried it, but I do know from personal experience with my own stings, and ones to my children that a small amount of whetted snuff or dip work really really good. Buy a can of the dip that is packed in packets to make a neater application. Suck on it or hold it in your mouth for a couple of minutes and then use a band aid to hold it in place directly over the sting. I don't know how or what it does, but I do know it really really helps. I used to dip the loose stuff and just took a plug from my mouth and applied it to various family members stings. I no longer use tobacco but still keep a fresh can in each vehicle and house in case one of my girls are stung. I have four little tomboys who are always getting stung by something. I know the reaction and their whines are much less when compared to no treatment.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I have tried using honey on bee stings when extracting and it does seem to take some of the burn out of the sting.


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

Their is also another thread on here about putting honey on burns to the skin. Seemed to work they claim.


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

I know that honey applied to Diabetic ulcers works to heal them with nothing else other than skin grafting is left. My mother has been an insulin Diabetic for around 30 years and lost her sight from Diabetes complications. Any sore or wound that does not heal will benefit from the application of honey.

I had never heard of using it on the stings themselves. Of course this old gentleman had kept bees for most of his life, so I thought that maybe someone had also heard of it. Honey sure has some amazing powers.

Brenda


----------

